# Where to take courses



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey all,
okay, I have been working on computers off and on since about 95, I have been doing a part time PC repair business in the evenings for the past two years. I also work full time building houses, so my time is limited. 
With my schedule, going to classes at the local college is not really an option. Can anyone tell me of a good place to get quaility training for certification via either CD or Online classes? 
I am looking for a good top to bottom education, not just a study guide. I am 100% self taught, and I want to learn the right way to do things. 
As pig headed as I am, chances are I would do it my way anyway, but hey, wouldnt hurt to know other ways right? :4-dontkno 

Thank you much
Hoffy


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

First thing. What do you want to get into. Certifications? MCSA, MCSE, MCDA, CCNA, A+, Network+


----------



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

Basicly I am less interested in certs, and more interested in knowledge. I want to stay where I am, I handle mostly virus and spyware issues and hardware issues. The area I service has mostly residential customers, with a handful of small office jobs. 
I guess If I had to pick, I would want to expand into networking, and get a Cert for repair.
Thanks


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Community colleges are a good place to go. Often they offer a single course which is directed at a certain certification. There is one up here in Tennessee that offers classes to help with A+, Networking+, etc...You don't have to have a full schedule, you can take 1 2 or 0 classes if your schedule is too busy. 

You can take night classes, afternoon, morning whichever you want. They will go indepth on everything you will need to know to pass the cert. tests.


----------



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

We do have a good Community College about 20 miles from here, I will check into that. however I was really hoping to find something I can do at home via CD or Internet. 
Thanks
Hoffy


----------



## Nogat (Aug 23, 2005)

hoffy628 said:


> I was really hoping to find something I can do at home via CD or Internet.
> Thanks
> Hoffy


bump....i'm looking for the same :sayyes:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

head to your library thers books on must certs, but the online training is waaaay to expensive to actually buy. Go to the librarie or bookstore and pick up a couple books. Most of the have CD's for practice tests and other stuff...

i got one book for the A+ and taking my MCSE in my highschool also taking a Net+ and A+ at a comunity college for a very affordable price.


----------



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

head to your library thers books on must certs

Small town Minnesota Man, I have more books on computers then our library! I had a thought, not sure if it is doable, but I am gonna try and go over to the community college book store and see if I can buy the books for their computer courses and just do it myself... sure would prefer an interactive cd tho... Thanks for all your thoughts on this
God Bless
Hoffy


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Talk to the head of the tech department if you're going the community college path. Let him know how much you know- my friend is taking courses at our community college now, and he says the classes he's taking are a joke, and that he should have tested out of them all.


----------

